# AMD Catalyst 12.8 WHQL Software Suite Released



## btarunr (Aug 16, 2012)

AMD released the first WHQL-signed Catalyst drivers since June. Catalyst 12.8 WHQL is the first unified Catalyst driver certified for Windows 8, its release follows the RTM version of the operating system being available to enterprise and industry customers, ahead of the October 26 consumer retail launch. The driver introduces target-independent rasterization (TIR), an efficient new Direct3D rendering path. The driver also works to improve GPU power consumption. A suite of Windows 8-exclusive features, including native stereo 3D support and unified video API are included. Catalyst 12.8 WHQL also introduces performance-improvements specific to games, including up to 25% performance increase in Elder Scrolls: Skyrim, 10% in Dirt 3, 6% in Batman: Arkham City, and 3% in Battlefield 3. Several game-specific bugs were patched.

*DOWNLOAD:* AMD Catalyst 12.8 WHQL for Windows Vista, 7 and 8 (64-bit), Windows Vista, 7 and 8 (32-bit), Windows XP (32-bit), Windows XP (64-bit)

The change-log follows.



*Features:* 
AMD's first official unified and logo certified driver for Windows 8, Windows 7 and Windows Vista
Target-Independent Rasterization (TIR): TIR is a new rendering path that enables superior anti-aliasing in Direct3D driver applications
Native Stereo 3D Support: Windows 8 natively supports stereoscopic 3D gaming and videos via compatible applications
Unified Video API: Video playback has been integrated into the DirectX 11 API, enabling simultaneous video and gaming content. Transcoding performance may also be improved for supporting applications.
Optimized screen rotation for rotation aware devices
Improved sleep/resume performance
Optimized GPU power consumption
Major technologies / features also supported under Windows 8: 
o AMD Eyefinity technology
o OpenCL
o OpenGL
o Unified Video Decoder (UVD)
o AMD Dual Graphics
o AMD CrossFire technology
o AMD Overdrive
o AMD Catalyst Control Center
o Vision Engine Control Center
*Performance highlights* 
Up to 25% in Elder Scrolls: Skyrim
Up to 3% in Battlefield 3
Up to 6% in Batman: Arkham City
Up to 3% in Dues Ex: Human Revolution
Up to 6% in Crysis 2
Up to 15% in Total War: Shogun
Up to 8% in Crysis Warhead
Up to 5% in Just Cause 2
Up to 10% in Dirt 3
*New and updated CAPs* 
The Secret World (DX11): Resolves corruption seen in HUD/options when running in CrossFire mode on the AMD Radeon HD 7000 Series
TorchLight 2 - Improves single GPU performance, and disables CrossFire due to incompatible support when running in a Multi-GPU configuration
Spec Ops: The Line: Improves CrossFire performance
Hawken: Improves CrossFire performance
*Resolved issue highlights* 
Over/underscan settings are correctly restored on system reboot
Audio is no longer disabled if the connected HDTV Is switched off/on
Shogun 2 : Flickering text is no longer experienced
Star Wars - The Old Republic : In game cinematic no longer experience flicker when using the arrow keys
Dirt Showdown: 8-Ball track No longer hangs with Crossfire enabled
Max Payne 3 : A black screen is no longer observed when launching game in DirectX 11 mode with Crossfire enabled

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 16, 2012)

I installed them yesterday, Just tested D3 lol. I'll have to test Crysis 2, BF3 and Dirt 3.

But they seems fine.


----------



## Hardi (Aug 16, 2012)

_"Over/underscan settings are correctly restored on system reboot"_

finally


----------



## Mistral (Aug 16, 2012)

Neat, downloading now.

Where and how can we bug AMD for some Tribes: Ascend optimization? That game should be running much faster than it it now.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 16, 2012)

btarunr said:


> [*]TorchLight 2 – Improves single GPU performance, and disables CrossFire due to incompatible support when running in a Multi-GPU configuration



I LOLed here! laugh:


----------



## Phusius (Aug 16, 2012)

3dmark11 won't boot up now ever since i installed and reinstalled 3dmark11.


----------



## Atom_Anti (Aug 16, 2012)

Phusius said:


> 3dmark11 won't boot up now ever since i installed and reinstalled 3dmark11.



For me 3Dmark11 working, but 3DMark2001SE ain't .

12.7beta wasn't faster?


----------



## t_ski (Aug 16, 2012)

Are these the WHQL version of the 12.7 beta's?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 16, 2012)

These don't support 4xxx and lower cards but do support win xp. hmm the irony. That and you have to have a 5 series or higher card to get win 8 drivers. Crapola


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 16, 2012)

And should I waste my time downloading these? probably another waste of time.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 16, 2012)

Where are the 12.9 beta ??


----------



## chief-gunney (Aug 16, 2012)

crashes my firefox on battlelog regularly


----------



## Mistral (Aug 16, 2012)

Prima.Vera said:


> I LOLed here! laugh:


Worried that Crossfired Rad 5450's won't be able to run Torchlight 2 at 1080p with 4xSSAA? I for one would like an actual release date for the game.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 16, 2012)

This Amd driver blows! 3Dmark 11 don't work period, and it fucked with Avast and broke its updater.

Reverted back to 12.4 and everything works again.

Cant wait to dump this red shit once and for all


----------



## Mussels (Aug 17, 2012)

Hardi said:


> _"Over/underscan settings are correctly restored on system reboot"_
> 
> finally



wanted to post exactly that. thank god its fixed at last.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks like some solid drivers from AMD.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 17, 2012)

so it breaks useless benchmarks, and useless antivirus? awesome, i'm so in for this driver


----------



## erocker (Aug 17, 2012)

3DMark 11 is working fine here.


----------



## m1dg3t (Aug 17, 2012)

Are these good to go on 5xxx series cards? I know, I know. But I'm feelin' kinda lazy 

Cheers!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 17, 2012)

Just installed clean copy with deleting old drivers with sweeper,but if gave out error that there was some problems with installation,and catalyst wont run


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm getting good reports from my 6950*. My friend with a 7570 said "it feels better" and two others (one with a 6850 another with a 5850) both said they've received improvements.

Pretty pleased with 12.8.



3DMark11 working fine here as well.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 17, 2012)

I just over install new drivers (don't bother with uninstalling old ones).  Don't have any problems.

3DMark11 ran fine and so has BF3 and DayZ still runs.

No issues here.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 17, 2012)

CCC tells me that these drivers are now out and to update to them....but i use a HD48XX :shadedshu


----------



## Phusius (Aug 17, 2012)

Phusius said:


> 3dmark11 won't boot up now ever since i installed and reinstalled 3dmark11.





fullinfusion said:


> This Amd driver blows! 3Dmark 11 don't work period, and it fucked with Avast and broke its updater.
> 
> Reverted back to 12.4 and everything works again.
> 
> Cant wait to dump this red shit once and for all



For some odd reason the default install folder for 3dMark11 was changed to program folder non-x86, so I just moved it over and it is working again, wasn't an issue with 12.8 at all afterall.


----------



## Alvy Ibn Feroz (Aug 17, 2012)

Great driver. Works great without any problem.


----------



## Law-II (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi

This driver breaks the second GPU/VPU 3d core clock on the HD 5970 for the ninth month in a row ; as I have to use Catalyst 12.1a Preview driver and discount Catalyst 12.1 WHQL when the AMD Catalyst Team broke it.

I reported this on several occasions - http://www.amdsurveys.com/se.ashx?s=5A1E27D20B2F3EBF

however this is still unresolved

atb (all the best)

Law-II


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 17, 2012)

Mussels said:


> so it breaks useless benchmarks, and useless antivirus? awesome, i'm so in for this driver


Another usefull post by such a great moderator, Ahh such is life.

This time I didn't remove the 12.4 and just installed the 12.8 straight over top and my useless benchmark I paid good money for now works! and the crappy AV works like it should too.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 17, 2012)

So "User Error"? -^


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 17, 2012)

Prima.Vera said:


> So "User Error"? -^


How user error comes into play on this is beyond me. I always do a complete driver wipe minus using Driver sweeper, and never had any issues. Fire Fox is giving me the shits ATM but going to try an earlier version


----------



## Steevo (Aug 17, 2012)

I might try these just to see what it doesn't break so I can cry about it too.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 17, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> How user error comes into play on this is beyond me. I always do a complete driver wipe minus using Driver sweeper, and never had any issues. Fire Fox is giving me the shits ATM but going to try an earlier version



Well, it doesn't say anywhere that you need to do a complete driver removal first. I only do that when I need to install an older driver.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 17, 2012)

Prima.Vera said:


> Well, it doesn't say anywhere that you need to do a complete driver removal first. I only do that when I need to install an older driver.


Yeah to each there own, I like keeping the reg and what not clutter free. Ya cant shit on me for that hmm? Whatever every one has there issues. I thought this place was to post on help, problems and fixes! I guess not. Any ways Fire fox ver 14.0.1 is holding up over the ver 15


----------



## erocker (Aug 17, 2012)

Just ditch FireFox. I've had way too many problems with firefox on a few different computers this year. Switched to Chrome and IE and the problems are gone. I too am using Avast on a few machines and didn't have a problem with that. I'm pretty sure FireFox is the culprit here.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 17, 2012)

erocker said:


> Just ditch FireFox. I've had way too many problems with firefox on a few different computers this year. Switched to Chrome and IE and the problems are gone. I too am using Avast on a few machines and didn't have a problem with that. I'm pretty sure FireFox is the culprit here.


Yeah I'm on Chrome now. Any tips to sharpen the fonts in tools/encoding in Chrome?

Its fast but just something is a tad off and I cant place my finger on it.


----------



## erocker (Aug 17, 2012)

Try running cleartype... or whatever it is called in the control panel.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 17, 2012)

erocker said:


> Try running cleartype... or whatever it is called in the control panel.


I looked in Chrome settings and also the CCC panel and didnt see anything close that says cleartype?


----------



## erocker (Aug 17, 2012)

Control Panel-->Display-->Adjust ClearType text


----------



## t_ski (Aug 17, 2012)

Windows Control Panel, not CCC


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 17, 2012)

erocker said:


> Control Panel-->Display-->Adjust ClearType text


Yup that did the trick. Thank you Erocker and Ski


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 17, 2012)

erocker said:


> Control Panel-->Display-->Adjust ClearType text



Going to control panel is for sukas.

Just hit windows key and type clear and hit enter.

I never browse to anything since windows included quick searching


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 17, 2012)

Just to chime in, Firefox has been pissing me off for a month or so now with random flash related crashes. PITA.  Using IE for BBC iPlayer and the like.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 17, 2012)

Yup FF blows for some time but I was always stubborn as I hate learning new browsers.

Chrome is bloody hell fast! Just one thing while we're on the browser topic,
Does one need to configure Chrome like Fire Fox when using an SSD?


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 17, 2012)

Chrome or Opera are good, even the latest IE is OK. Somehow I cannot find a good program like AdBlock for IE tho...Also the 3D acceleration in browser is a little corrupted when enabling crossfire. Anyone else got this problem too??




fullinfusion said:


> Yeah to each there own, I like keeping the reg and what not clutter free. Ya cant shit on me for that hmm? Whatever every one has there issues. I thought this place was to post on help, problems and fixes! I guess not. Any ways Fire fox ver 14.0.1 is holding up over the ver 15



I have a 5870 crossfire, but if I uninstall the drivers and use Drive Sweep or similar, I cannot install the new drivers anymore. Only a Win reinstall fixes that. Thats why I never use uninstall...Kinda shitty, I know.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 17, 2012)

Prima.Vera said:


> Chrome or Opera are good, even the latest IE is OK. Somehow I cannot find a good program like AdBlock for IE tho...Also the 3D acceleration in browser is a little corrupted when enabling crossfire. Anyone else got this problem too??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you use Windows 7? driver sweeper screws with windows big time if Windows service pack is installed, oh something like that.. this has just been the 1st time the amd driver has given me the shits... there must be something else I missed that amd had slid in hidden somewhere is my guess 

But whatever, it's working now and thats all that counts.


----------



## erocker (Aug 17, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> Going to control panel is for sukas.
> 
> Just hit windows key and type clear and hit enter.
> 
> I never browse to anything since windows included quick searching



Searching is for the lazy. I have Windows Search turned off.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 17, 2012)

erocker said:


> Searching is for the lazy. I have Windows Search turned off.


hahaha a click and go guy hey Erocker.... Kinda sounds like a ratchet hmmm


----------



## TheGuruStud (Aug 18, 2012)

Mussels said:


> so it breaks useless benchmarks, and useless antivirus? awesome, i'm so in for this driver



 That's kinda what I was thinking. Not to mention that a vid driver isn't going to do that.



the54thvoid said:


> Just to chime in, Firefox has been pissing me off for a month or so now with random flash related crashes. PITA.  Using IE for BBC iPlayer and the like.



That's probably flash itself. It's garbage. Use the flash uninstaller tool and get rid of it. Then, either install a really old version (like 10.0) or alternative flash player. I had many problems with flash video before and every time it was adobe's crap. FF runs fine.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 18, 2012)

TheGuruStud said:


> That's kinda what I was thinking. Not to mention that a vid driver isn't going to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably flash itself. It's garbage. Use the flash uninstaller tool and get rid of it. Then, either install a really old version (like 10.0) or alternative flash player. I had many problems with flash video before and everytime it was flash. FF runs fine.


Well explain it to me Mr wise guy! Everything up to that moment worked fine till the install lol..... 

I'm new but not that new to the block bro! I think I have somewhat an idea on whats going on 

I'll be sure to fill ya all in after I duplicate the problem a few times


----------



## TheGuruStud (Aug 18, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Well explain it to me Mr wise guy! Everything up to that moment worked fine till.....
> 
> I'm not new to the block bro! I think I have somewhat an idea on whats going on
> 
> I'll be sure to fill ya all in after I duplicate the problem a few times



But if you can't duplicate it on another system, then you can't blame a driver for that.

My explanation : Delete your AV, install ESET, delete benchmarking apps.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 18, 2012)

TheGuruStud said:


> But if you can't duplicate it on another system, then you can't blame a driver for that.


No it's the driver tying itself to something else... That or CCleaner wiped something out.

I always follow a strict uninstall method but this time something didnt take...

If I remove the 12.4 driver and even remove any stragglers from the registry, plus do a clean 12.8 install shit happens! why? I have know Idea..

I install straight over the 12.4's and not a single freaking issue! Now you tell me?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> No it's the driver tying itself to something else... That or CCleaner wiped something out.
> 
> I always follow a strict uninstall method but this time something didnt take...
> 
> ...



CCleaner and driver cleaner apps always break things. they're a last resort before a format, and not something to be used regularly.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 18, 2012)

Mussels said:


> CCleaner and driver cleaner apps always break things. they're a last resort before a format, and not something to be used regularly.


I find just doing a back up is all it takes b4 a CC run.

Ya gotta be selective on what ya check off in the CCleaner options . 

Pay 9-1 odd's, Driver sweeper is the problem

Aussi man, CCleaner is a big deal over in the united states lmao...

But to tell ya something.... I've used CC Crap Cleaner for 5 yrs and it never, ever, let me down!


----------



## Divide Overflow (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm seeing some graphical corruption in Civilization V on my 5870 with 12.8.  DX11 unmodded game.  Everything else looks good so far, but Civ is one of those games you keep going back to every now and then.


----------



## chevy350 (Aug 18, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Yup FF blows for some time but I was always stubborn as I hate learning new browsers.
> 
> Chrome is bloody hell fast! Just one thing while we're on the browser topic,
> Does one need to configure Chrome like Fire Fox when using an SSD?



Not to jump way off topic but if you still like the way FF looks and feels you could try the 64-bit Waterfox......been using it for a month or so now.

Installed these the other day but haven't had a chance to check games or benchmarks yet, but nothing weird so far  just installed over 12.6's


----------



## Jurassic1024 (Aug 18, 2012)

lol@it's okay for a driver to break stuff.


----------



## Jurassic1024 (Aug 18, 2012)

mussels said:


> ccleaner and driver cleaner apps always break things. They're a last resort before a format, and not something to be used regularly.



lmao!


----------



## dir_d (Aug 19, 2012)

only problem i have is no more xfire in diablo 3 but its no biggie i dont need it.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 19, 2012)

dir_d said:


> only problem i have is no more xfire in diablo 3 but its no biggie i dont need it.



really? they broke that of all things?


at least the games CPU limited, not GPU


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 19, 2012)

But who is still playing that crap D3 anyways??? This is (was) the worst game in history...


----------



## Mussels (Aug 19, 2012)

Prima.Vera said:


> But who is still playing that crap D3 anyways??? This is (was) the worst game in history...



lame troll is lame.


everyone knows big rigs racing was the worst.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 19, 2012)

Probably was...But never heard of it.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 19, 2012)

Prima.Vera said:


> Probably was...But never heard of it.



youtube it. under no circumstance should you EVER try and play it.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 19, 2012)

Mussels said:


> youtube it. under no circumstance should you EVER try and play it.



To late. Already on it...


----------



## turbobeta (Aug 21, 2012)

Arciks said:


> Just installed clean copy with deleting old drivers with sweeper,but if gave out error that there was some problems with installation,and catalyst wont run



I am having the same issue. Catalyst Control Center won't open after installing 12.8

Uninstalled, reinstalled, ran driver sweeper, redownloaded it, reinstalled, no dice. CCC won't open.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 21, 2012)

turbobeta said:


> I am having the same issue. Catalyst Control Center won't open after installing 12.8
> 
> Uninstalled, reinstalled, ran driver sweeper, redownloaded it, reinstalled, no dice. CCC won't open.



Try updating your dot net framework. 4.5 was released recently.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 21, 2012)

Is .NET 4.5 a requirement?  Most of the .NET frameworks are not upgrades or updates, but separate packages.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 21, 2012)

updated to 12.8 here, and no trouble at all with 'AMD vision center' (aka CCC) opening.


----------



## wickerman (Aug 24, 2012)

I've had weird issues with 12.8, primarily causing Firefox to go nuts. Basically if I run 12.8 and I load up Firefox, after about 5 minutes on any image heavy site (reading a review for example) and Firefox turns black and everything corrupts. Have to close firefox then load it back up. It also seemed to have completely killed flash as well, I can no longer run flash 11 at all. Just crashes the plugin every time. Had to install an older version (10.x) for now, might try to get the latest working with 12.7 betas again.

Also seems to cause trouble playing Sleeping Dogs, sometimes it crashes on boot, or refuses to run full screen at all. Otherwise no problems on my 7950 crossfire, but these are bad enough to force me back into 12.7 betas.

I never really did like the ATI drivers, a part of me wants to toss these 7950s in the sale section and go for a pair of 670s in sli.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 24, 2012)

Prima.Vera said:


> But who is still playing that crap D3 anyways??? This is (was) the worst game in history...



LOL!!!! that might be the funniest thing ive read all week. I played it for an hour, didn't like it, but no way in hell does that mean its the worst game in history.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 24, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Is .NET 4.5 a requirement?  Most of the .NET frameworks are not upgrades or updates, but separate packages.



I believe 2.0 is a requirement for CCC.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 24, 2012)

That I knew from previous installations, but .NET 4.5 would not have anything to do with .NET 2.0.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Aug 24, 2012)

i read on [H] review about this catalyst through "GALAXY GTX 660 Ti GC OC vs. OC GTX 670 & HD 7950", HD7950 overclocked with this latest catalyst is being faster than GTX670 OC


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 24, 2012)

t_ski said:


> That I knew from previous installations, but .NET 4.5 would not have anything to do with .NET 2.0.



Unless AMD have updated (CCC) to a newer version. I only mentioned it because 4.5 had been released a day or two before, oh and that updating/reinstalling the framework _may_ help.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 24, 2012)

reinstalled my 12.8 now they work like they should,but still there was error on log on installation,but atleast now I can open Catalyst panel  and some strange vertical line on rights side on monitor dissapiered


----------



## dir_d (Aug 24, 2012)

Went back to 12.7 beta, for some reason firefox 14 just kept crashing over and over with 12.8


----------



## nt300 (Aug 24, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> I just over install new drivers (don't bother with uninstalling old ones).  Don't have any problems.
> 
> 3DMark11 ran fine and so has BF3 and DayZ still runs.
> 
> No issues here.


Really? No issues at all. Then I should be trying this too, it takes alot of time to uninstall then install, then uninstall over and over again


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2012)

This has been an outstanding driver for myself so far. With Catalyst 12.6/12.7, they worked fine but my overclock became limited and I would get an occasional flicker on my web browser. All of that is fixed now and with a nice performance boost in some applications to boot.

*Luckily, I'm not a FireFox user.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 25, 2012)

erocker said:


> This has been an outstanding driver for myself so far. With Catalyst 12.6/12.7, they worked fine but my overclock became limited and I would get an occasional flicker on my web browser. All of that is fixed now and with a nice performance boost in some applications to boot.
> 
> *Luckily, I'm not a FireFox user.



i'm a firefox user, and having no troubles.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Bros machine runs these drivers, installed ontop of 12.6s without any issues, Noticed however When Firefox Opens or Youtube runs, I notice a clock spike in Graphics Overdrive up to the factory 3D Clock speed of the 6770 no noticeable issues as of flicker or anything, Im thinkin the program would need a 2D Clock profile.

Im Thinkin a Graphics card needs to have a priority capability, meaning the GC will always be in 3D Clocks when a Game is launched and remains that way even when other programs are open or you switch windows to prevent performance dips.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 27, 2012)

Crossfire for 5870/5850 seems completely screwed up....Half of games don't work in Xfire anymore....


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Prima.Vera said:


> Crossfire for 5870/5850 seems completely screwed up....Half of games don't work in Xfire anymore....



did you happen to create a system restore point?

Also send a report to AMD with the games that dont work. Sounds like a profile issue


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 27, 2012)

I installed the latest profiles....


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Prima.Vera said:


> I installed the latest profiles....



id create your own as those profiles are 1 fits all solution but that isnt always the case

If anything did you create a system restore point before installing those drivers?


----------



## m1dg3t (Aug 27, 2012)

Werent the 5xxx series dropped from the list starting with this release?


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 27, 2012)

Noup


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 27, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Werent the 5xxx series dropped from the list starting with this release?



Last I recalled AMD was to drop the 4 series and lower after they moved to the every other month driver updates (THought this was supposed to be every 3 months)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Prima.Vera said:


> Noup



only thing I can suggest to you now is to completely remove the drivers and put in 12.6 or 12.4s

there is a guide on how to do it.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 27, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Bros machine runs these drivers, installed ontop of 12.6s without any issues, Noticed however When Firefox Opens or Youtube runs, I notice a clock spike in Graphics Overdrive up to the factory 3D Clock speed of the 6770 no noticeable issues as of flicker or anything, Im thinkin the program would need a 2D Clock profile.
> 
> Im Thinkin a Graphics card needs to have a priority capability, meaning the GC will always be in 3D Clocks when a Game is launched and remains that way even when other programs are open or you switch windows to prevent performance dips.



flash is hardware accelerated, so it clocks up.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 30, 2012)

I just found out now, that with those drivers , the second GPU is always at max freq, and the fan is noisy as hell. What a hell???


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 30, 2012)

is that at all times or when a program is open?


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 30, 2012)

all the times


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 31, 2012)

Well I did think this was a pretty good driver but it's bit me on the arse. The OpenGL driver is wonky again. I finally got RAGE working again and decided to start a new game and it runs great maxed out. 

BUT it borks my TrackIR AGAIN(Was an issue with the 12.3 thru 12.5) TrackIR uses OGL for the GUI. It won't even start...I guess I wait for the next set and hope it comes back again
1 step forward 2 steps back...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 31, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FreeTrack


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 31, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FreeTrack



All well and good eirdairman1 but I HAVE TrackIR the real deal. So using another program for it seems a little silly. Not to mention Free Track hasn't been updated in a couple years now. At least when TrackIR IS working properly it has updated game profiles and just "comes on" when a supported game is fired up.

The 12.7 previews worked fine if I recall. So not sure how they could break again with the WHQL drivers. I'm not sure whether to roll back and say have worse performance in Sleeping Dogs for example or have working TrackIR which I use when I play the Hunter or the odd time I fly IL-2 CLoD or War Thunder...:shadedshu


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 31, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> All well and good eirdairman1 but I HAVE TrackIR the real deal. So using another program for it seems a little silly. Not to mention Free Track hasn't been updated in a couple years now. At least when TrackIR IS working properly it has updated game profiles and just "comes on" when a supported game is fired up.
> 
> The 12.7 previews worked fine if I recall. So not sure how they could break again with the WHQL drivers. I'm not sure whether to roll back and say have worse performance in Sleeping Dogs for example or have working TrackIR which I use when I play the Hunter or the odd time I fly IL-2 CLoD or War Thunder...:shadedshu



i was mentioning it as a possible solution


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 31, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> i was mentioning it as a possible solution



Yeah I appreciate the effort. Free Track hasn't been updated since 2008.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 31, 2012)

Prima.Vera said:


> I just found out now, that with those drivers , the second GPU is always at max freq, and the fan is noisy as hell. What a hell???



thats not happening to me. my second card is behaving as expected.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 31, 2012)

installed over 12.6s seems legit


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 31, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> installed over 12.6s seems legit



legit as in what, good or bad, be specific.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 31, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> legit as in what, good or bad, be specific.



i thought everyone knew it ment it seemed ok? I installed them over 12.6s on a laptop with an ATI HD 4200 and everything is fine.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 31, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> i thought everyone knew it ment it seemed ok? I installed them over 12.6s on a laptop with an ATI HD 4200 and everything is fine.



Are you sure it actually updated? 4200 is "Legacy" now so the 12.8's wouldn't have inf's for it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 31, 2012)

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/legacy/Pages/legacy-radeonaiw-vista64.aspx


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 31, 2012)

Mussels said:


> thats not happening to me. my second card is behaving as expected.



How can this be? I have the same 5870/5850 and the 5850 (2nd) is always at full freq for RAM/GPU. Also the fan is going to 70% like crazy on second one.
I tried 12.4 and the issue is solved?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 31, 2012)

Prima.Vera said:


> How can this be? I have the same 5870/5850 and the 5850 (2nd) is always at full freq for RAM/GPU. Also the fan is going to 70% like crazy on second one.
> I tried 12.4 and the issue is solved?



this is showing first and second cards (second card is turning on/off, showing 0MHz as it should sometimes, since i didnt feck with ULPS in the registry like a lot of people do)


----------

